# Eta 2836-2 V Eta 2878



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi folks,

I'm about to pull the trigger on a new Mondaine automatic.

Two variations are available; one with an ETA 2836-2 and the other the ETA 2878.

Problem is that I've Googled my fingers off all weekend and cannot find any information whatsoever regarding the 2878. Even ETA at https://secure.eta.c...ndex=2&tabid=28 gives me this when I do a search for the 2878.

No technical documents are currently available for the chosen caliber or the chosen caliber does not exist.

Currently, $500 is a lot of cash for me and I just have to spend wisely. I'd like to get some expert opinions or personal experiences regarding these two movements. I.E. Given identical scenarios, which movement would you choose and why???

Here's about all I could find and it's pretty useless for a novice:

http://www.ranfft.de...&2uswk&ETA_2878

http://www.ranfft.de...uswk&ETA_2836_2

*I'll really, really appreciate your advice!!!*

*Bob*

*
*


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I found the watch movement 2878 and it,s very reliable so no problem with that, beats at 28800A/H and has a power reserve of 44hrs and used in good quality watches, hope this helps.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Both will be fine ETA tend to make good solid movements so just go for whitch ever watch you like the look of


----------



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd say it really dont matter that much. both good movements with few issues.


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

I guess I'm wondering why apparently the 2878 isn't any longer produced? Seems since it's so close in specs. to the 2836-2, that they must have had a reason.

Service problems?

More costly to produce?

I'm also concerned about future parts availability.

I simply cannot figure out why Mondaine would introduce a new watch with what is apparently a discontinued movement? Seems like somethin' stinks, but I do prefer the watch with the 2878 since it's sapphire. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

2836-2 is easyer to get parts to, here in Norway for all i know. I work with horolog and fourintiur so sell parts to eta almost everyday hehe

saphir is defo a good thing

Good luck, both good and nice watches=)


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

If you're ever speaking to an ETA representative around the water cooler, see what, if anything, they can add. Gee, Norway!!! Ain't this new fangled Internet amazing!!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

a bit fftopic2: this but what are the thoughts on selita movements as opposed to eta?

would i be right in thinking that some oris movements are modified selita?


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Not a clue, but maybe we can get some expert advice from some of the pro's. I'd imagine there's some awfully skilled watchmakers around here someplace!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

*ETA 2836-2*

*Features*

automatic

sweep second

day: quickset, 2 languages

date: quickset

hack feature

*Data*

11.5''', Dm= 25.6mm

H= 5.1mm (H= 5.2mm with ball bearing)

17/21/25 jewels

f = 28800 A/h

power reserve 40h

*ETA 2878*

*Features*

automatic

sweep second

day: quickset, 2 languages

date: quickset

optional hack feature

*Data*

11.5''', Dm= 25.6mm

H= 5.6mm

17/21/25 jewels

f = 28800 A/h

power reserve 44h


----------



## smaylen (Mar 16, 2010)

rgp said:


> If you're ever speaking to an ETA representative around the water cooler, see what, if anything, they can add. Gee, Norway!!! Ain't this new fangled Internet amazing!!!


juppsi^^


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

*Do photos help you spot any major differences? They're pretty confusing to a novice such as I... *









*
*

*
*

*
**ETA 2878*

*
*

*
*

[IMG alt="ETA_2878-1.jpg"]http://www.ranfft.de/bidfun/katb/2uswk/ETA_2878-1.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="ETA_2878-2.jpg"]http://www.ranfft.de/bidfun/katb/2uswk/ETA_2878-2.jpg[/IMG]

*ETA 2836-2*

*
*

[IMG alt="ETA_2836_2-2.jpg"]http://www.ranfft.de/bidfun/katb/2uswk/ETA_2836_2-2.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="ETA_2836_2-3.jpg"]http://www.ranfft.de/bidfun/katb/2uswk/ETA_2836_2-3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

apart from the reserve on the 78 being slightly more, its the depth of the movts, and the hieght difference.......so performance wise thay aint gonna be that far apart....by the looks of it, they can both have the same amount of jewels too...

tbh, theres virtually no difference apart from the size case that either of them are going into.....so unles your an analWis  and the gear teeth and flux capacitor of the dodaad is correctly cheesecaked and cream buned, then i wouldnt worry about it...

go for the watch that you like the look of....and dont worry to much about whats inside....

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

mrteatime said:


> apart from the reserve on the 78 being slightly more, its the depth of the movts, and the hieght difference.......so performance wise thay aint gonna be that far apart....by the looks of it, they can both have the same amount of jewels too...
> 
> tbh, theres virtually no difference apart from the size case that either of them are going into.....so unles your an analWis  and the gear teeth and flux capacitor of the dodaad is correctly cheesecaked and cream buned, then i wouldnt worry about it...
> 
> ...


HERE HERE, don't worry too much about the movements both will be good !! Just get the watch you like the look of :thumbsup:


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Thank you all for taking the time to reply...
​

​









*
Albert Einstein (1879-1955)*


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

rgp said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a new Mondaine automatic.
> 
> ...


Why would you want one with da obsolete movement and da limited future parts stream?

sm iiH!


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Why would you want one with da obsolete movement and da limited future parts stream?

sm iiH!


----------



## rgp (Jan 12, 2011)

Excellent point, Dusty! The parts thing was really one of my main concerns. Thanks for clarifying; particularly regarding the interchangeability! You da man!!


----------

